# Coming back from a crash



## usedtorace (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm going to post here since it seems like this would fit in well with this forum category. A little over a week ago I took a serious spill--one friend describes the aftermath as "carnage." Shattered helmet, jersey completely ripped to shreds, bike a mess. I was coming around to win the sprint for a city limits sign and in a real fluke, came unclipped while sprinting out of the saddle and on the downstroke (see recent thread in general forum about speedplays and sprinting). 

I have literally sprinted for hundreds of road signs, and have won several USA Cycling races in sprints (in my younger days). I no longer race on the road but love riding the road and also was planning on doing our weekly Tue Nite Worlds training series this year. 

My confidence is shot though. Although I was pretty lucky . . . I did not break any bones in the crash, and came out with a minor concussion and some pretty nasty road rash and a pulled groin muscle, I feel depressed and anxious about this terrible start to my season. The road season was going to catapult me into great fitness for later in the season gravel races and cyclocross. 

I have been a serious cyclist since I was 14, and have been doing this for 30 years now. I have never had a crash affect me like this. Admittedly, it has been 18 years since I've had a really bad crash on the road (although in the hundreds of races I've done, I've never come close to crashing as badly as I did). Any coaching advice, or help with this would be great! PM me if you would like with anecdotes, advice.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

It may well have a significant impact on this season? Road rash is a burn wound and can some time to heal. Did you get medical treatment? Good time for a Tetanus booster. I had a nasty crash a few years ago and I had pretty bad road rash, in fact I'm still scarred some over a good portion of my right leg. It took me a while to get back out... It was at the start of July 4 weekend and I had taken off a bunch of work days. I wound up using them to recover. I didn't know how I'd feel when I got back out... But when I did, it was way better than I expected, once I got past the first awkward bits it all fell right back to muscle memory and a comfort level that was developed over countless hours. Try not to think about it too much... Give yourself time to heal thoroughly. From here it's hard to know what the effect will be, but I just wanted to say that you have logged zillions of hours on the bike and that means something hen recovering and getting back at it. For me it was that first little bit...


----------



## usedtorace (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks . . .yeah, it is feeling better this week. I was back on the bike this weekend. 

Although I was assessed for any neurologically problematic symptoms and came out fine last week, the concussion also left me a bit dazed. I am still trying to work through that a bit, too. My helmet saved me from something far, far worse . . .


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd suggest just jumping back in it. After some bad crashes I'd go and race again the next weekend (unless I was broken) and it always took me a few laps back in the pack before I'd stop freaking out. Then things would just click and I'd be fine. Back on the horse and all.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think it's a highly personnel decision, but I vote for getting back into it sooner than later given your desire to continue with competitive riding. Obviously, heal up first and then at least sit in the back of worlds and get your stoke back. Each week get a little more aggressive/ride harder and you'll be back in no time.


----------



## usedtorace (Mar 13, 2015)

I tried coming back to soon, I think. I have some post concussion syndrome difficulties right now and realize that I need to back off. Concussions suck! I think mine was perhaps more severe than I thought it was at first. Rest is the best remedy I am now finding. I'll be back, though!!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

usedtorace said:


> I tried coming back to soon, I think. I have some post concussion syndrome difficulties right now and realize that I need to back off. Concussions suck! I think mine was perhaps more severe than I thought it was at first. Rest is the best remedy I am now finding. I'll be back, though!!!


Sorry to hear that... I guess you need to be super careful right? Another hit is multiplicative not additive if you aren't healed up completely? Maybe trainer a little or spin bike for a while at first?


----------



## usedtorace (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, another concussion would spell disaster. I am (probably as most of us are) an extremely active person and so it was very hard for me to do the initial period of rest, and work really wasn't going to be amenable to it since there were really big projects being introduced. I've tried to be good and get as much rest as possible. I did not have super bad initial symptoms, but hit my head very hard . . . i.e. shattered helmet. This might be for a different thread, but I would love to hear about success stories and positive words about recovering from a significant concussion.


----------

